# Electricians qualifications in Oz



## parkside

Hi my partner Lisa and I are both very qualified electricians here in the UK
We now have our 175 Independent visa and are looking to move to NSW as soon as we can get things sorted out. 
What do we have to do to get our qualifications converted to something that is recognised in Oz. Lisa was the principle applicant and has done the TRA verification. This does not mean much to the Electrical trade is Oz. There must be some training or scheme that we can do to pick up the differences in terminology etc that we know exist (we have bought a copy of the Aus/NZ wiring rules book). What do we do to get accepted as electricians in Oz. Our City & Guilds dont seem to amount to much, nor does it matter that we are NICEIC Approved Electricians either.? ? The info we have read is patchy and often contradictory. We will be thankful for any constructive help, someone must have done this already.


----------



## Wanderer

parkside said:


> Hi my partner Lisa and I are both very qualified electricians here in the UK
> We now have our 175 Independent visa and are looking to move to NSW as soon as we can get things sorted out.
> What do we have to do to get our qualifications converted to something that is recognised in Oz. Lisa was the principle applicant and has done the TRA verification. This does not mean much to the Electrical trade is Oz. There must be some training or scheme that we can do to pick up the differences in terminology etc that we know exist (we have bought a copy of the Aus/NZ wiring rules book). What do we do to get accepted as electricians in Oz. Our City & Guilds dont seem to amount to much, nor does it matter that we are NICEIC Approved Electricians either.? ? The info we have read is patchy and often contradictory. We will be thankful for any constructive help, someone must have done this already.


Lisa has taken the first step and if it was with TRA, it must have been that VETASSESS second the assessment over there to TRA may be the way it works.
VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services
Trades Recognition Australia - Home
TRA being more I thought for assessments onshore.
I understand the Vetassess assessments are rather pricey and that's because of examiners having to be flown over to the UK evry so often for assessments, so if you sparky parky leave it until Oz it may be cheaper to do an assessment with TRA here.

What the system is in Australia is that though there are the Australasian Wiring Regs and doing a course in that is mandatory for all states I understand, all states do their own licensing of electricians.
Some states from what I have seen issue an Under Supervision Licence for Electricians having assessment and having done a Wiring Regs Course.
WA is like that and pretty sure Queensland is too.
Electrical - NSW Fair Trading is the link for NSW Fair Trading who administer it and what they say for overseas qualifications is kind of different


> *Overseas and Engineer applicants will need to undergo recognition of their prior learning and experience and obtain the Certificate III in Electrotechnology Electrician (UEE30806 or UEE30807 or UTE31199) from a Registered Training Organisation as well as obtaining a Certificate of Proficiency as an Electrician or an Electrical Mechanic from the Vocational Training Tribunal (VTT).


Though it could just be a more complex way of saying the same.
*More complex doesn't really seem to be the right description*
I've never looked closely at NSW trade reconitions before but if you look up the VTT you get https://www.training.nsw.gov.au/skills_recognition/index.html and then you jump on the merry go round it seems to get back to fair trading and so what a bloody convoluted bureaucratic mess it would seem at first glanc and thatis not totally surprising seeing as NSW do not have too good a reputation in quite a few areas involving government competency.


> The info we have read is patchy and often contradictory.


 is not too surprising.

Unless you have an extra good reason for wanting NSW, I'd be thinking of elsewhere; 
*WA* being relatively straightforward - Electrical contractors and workers - EnergySafety - Department of Commerce
*Victoria* possibly also Overseas Qualifications
*and in Queensland *? I had come across the story before and with a search found a reprint - How to get an Electrical Licence in Queensland
That being a blow by blow account of the Queensland regs.
Overseas applicants - Department of Justice and Attorney-General
BIO also had Electrical Licensing in Australia and a comment there re *SA being easier*.
So yeah a rocky road it seems for electricians if you're still coming!


----------



## parkside

parkside said:


> Hi my partner Lisa and I are both very qualified electricians here in the UK
> We now have our 175 Independent visa and are looking to move to NSW as soon as we can get things sorted out.
> What do we have to do to get our qualifications converted to something that is recognised in Oz. Lisa was the principle applicant and has done the TRA verification. This does not mean much to the Electrical trade is Oz. There must be some training or scheme that we can do to pick up the differences in terminology etc that we know exist (we have bought a copy of the Aus/NZ wiring rules book). What do we do to get accepted as electricians in Oz. Our City & Guilds dont seem to amount to much, nor does it matter that we are NICEIC Approved Electricians either.? ? The info we have read is patchy and often contradictory. We will be thankful for any constructive help, someone must have done this already.


Hi Wanderer and many thanks for the very comprehensive information. 
Lisa did her TRA as part of the migration requirements. We always knew that we would have to do some sort of training/course to bring us in line with the Aussie standards. The problem is that it is a minefield of patchy bureaucracy that has little definition to the man on the street.
We will investigate each of the links that you have kindly provided and hopefully we might just get somewhere. Getting a job as a sparkie out there is going to be difficult enough, without having the right qualifications, will make it more difficult.
Again many thanks it is very kind of you.
Regards
Robin&Lisa


----------



## Queenbury

Hi there! Hope you find the jobs you dream. I'm sure your quallifications will be fully recognized here.

---------------
Queenbury Investments


----------



## parkside

*Hi Queenbury*

Thanks for your kind words
wouldnt mind if there were more jobs advertised, that might ease the stress a little

regards

Robin & Lisa



Queenbury said:


> Hi there! Hope you find the jobs you dream. I'm sure your quallifications will be fully recognized here.
> 
> ---------------
> Queenbury Investments


----------



## purplerdt77

*Hi*

Hi we are just getting ready to lodge our application and we are hoping for a 176 sponsored visa to NSW my husband is an electrican, we just wondered how you were getting on and what more info you might have, many thanks


----------



## parkside

*176 sponsored visa*



purplerdt77 said:


> Hi we are just getting ready to lodge our application and we are hoping for a 176 sponsored visa to NSW my husband is an electrican, we just wondered how you were getting on and what more info you might have, many thanks


Hi purplerdt77
well good luck with your state sponsored application. It is quite difficult to reply as we are green to the whole affair, so we feel a little unqualified, but all we can do is tell of our own experiences. These may come over as negative in nature but they are just a factual account of the experience.
We applied in March 2007 for a 175 Independent class visa. Our migration agent was not particularly good, they had quite high staff turnover and missed asking for some paperwork and then came the credit crunch and the immigration process tightened up and became more difficult. We did eventually get the visa in Feb 2010 but it was a long and tiresome journey. And quite expensive. By the time you factor in medicals, tra assessments, fees, police checks and agents fees it came to some £4000. But that is not the end of the story
In April and May, just missing the ash cloud delays we went to NSW to our mates and did a fact finding mission. We looked at work opportunities, taxes, house rents, house purchases, cars, and general cost of living matters. We were shocked to find that it was really expensive compared to the UK. We did a currency rate average/£ rather than using the miserable rate that you get today and it is expensive. Food is pricey, cars too, in fact it was only petrol and diesel that is cheaper along with some seafood too. And furniture and electrical white goods are expensive too, along with home electronics etc. We visited electrical wholesalers and compared products and cable and prices and talked about the availability of work. This was also somewhat of a blind alley. Unless you can get in with a contractor or a builder you are going to need some luck. Our mate does quite well, he has worked there for 7 years and worked in the mines too, so he is attractive to employers because of his experience. It is not a rosy picture and we suggest that you do a similar fact finding trip for yourselves to ascertain the facts that suit your way of life and the things that you buy and what is available at what cost. It is a fabulous place, and you can have a great outdoor lifestyle but there is a cost to everything. Medical care, dental care, opticians etc are dear. The pension scheme is similar to the USA and it takes a while to build up a pension pot. You also have to choose where your money is invested in order to optimise the future potential of the scheme you enter in to. This is just our experience of the place and what to expect when you get there. It is not the land of milk and honey, it is the same as the UK, just the sun shines more often and the lifestyle is probably what most people dream of. But in reality it is the same day in day out grind that you will get anywhere else. The homes are more spacious and the scenery is beautiful. But the price of electricity, gas and water are high. So too is internet, telephone and mobile phone bills. Just be aware that the Australians charge for everything and life is a money making machine to them. But it is a beautiful country. Wine is twice the price at least of the UK, and a 24 bottle crate of beer will set you back about £25. Alcohol is taxes heavily as is tobacco. It is a beautiful country, but you will have to pay to enjoy it.
This is a factual account of our findings. Not emotional. Just a serious look at the day to day costs in life that you will meet. That is besides the confusing situation regarding the qualifications and converting them to something useful in Oz.
We wish you luck with your application and hope that we have helped you think about life in Aussie
regards
Lisa and Robin


----------

